# TB River this weekend



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

A few of us are heading over this weekend for our annual whitefish trip. I called Clem's and they that guys are starting to fish them in the river. Just wondering if any of you guys have tried it. With this warm weather, I'd be suprised if there are going to be many in. PM me if you like and I'll report back after the weekend. Thanks


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

In your experience does Clems give an honest report?


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

JRV, there has been one guy fishing the bridge every nite when I pass that way going to work. Pressure has been pretty light. Good luck on the fishing, sounds like fun. No comment about Clems!!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report Capt.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

Im not much for whitefish but got a buddy that hammered them in tawas sunday night


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I hadn't heard a hole lot about Tawas this past week, so that's good to hear.


----------



## EYECHASER1 (May 16, 2009)

There was a few caught last weekend when I was up there I have never targeted them though


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

The fish were running pretty good. Got up Friday night with my dad and fished from 10PM - 3AM and landed 7 whitefish; hooked several. Fished for 9 hours on Saturday, 11AM - 8PM and caught several more, including a 24" inch lake run brown. Cleaned fish all day on Sunday. I'll post a pic or two when I get home tonight after hunting. A lot of good guys fishing, great conversations and very courteous when landing a fish.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks for the report. What is the preferred bait? I was thinking of drifting a wax worm under a float. Would that work?


----------



## bigcm58 (Mar 19, 2009)

Me and a buddy stopped by the river for 30 minutes on our way up to deer camp this weekend and i took a whitefish and he got a real nice brown, we were both floating spawn. It was worth the little detour but i wish we had more time.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Could it be? The ol' TB coming back as a solid brown fishery again? I know you guys probably haven't been hammering them, but it seems/sounds fairly consistent this fall.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry, never did get the pics posted, one of these days I will. As far as the TB being a solid Brown fishery again, who knows. The locals are all saying that theses are last years stock. They stocked them when they were about 13" - 15" and a bunch of them came back. I had one guy yelling at me for keeping the Brown trout, so I had to tell him where to go. Me keeping one male brown trout is not going to have a significant impact on the fishery. His argument was that they were trying to improve the Brown Trout Festival. I guess it's ok for those guys to keep browns, just not the river guys.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, it sure could stand some improvement. Not sure releasing small Browns that return in the Fall is the key.

http://www.alpenami-browntrout.com/


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Oct 25, 2006)

been spearing the hell outa them....whooonhooooo.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Oct 25, 2006)

not browns


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Can you spear whitefish when they are in the river? I fished the TB on Sunday. No fish caught. There were 6 other guys fishing from the bridge. In an hour and half I only saw 1 fish caught.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Anyone???


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I believe Whitefish are considered to be game fish, and cannot be speared.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Check Page 12 of the 2010 Fishing Guide.

From what I can read the following can be speared all year in Greatl Lakes waters. 
Bowfin
Bullheads
Carp
Catfish
Drum
Gar
Lake herring
(cisco)
Smelt-Really? more like forked.....
Suckers
Whitefish

Doesn't say anything about allowing it up to the first barrier, also not that it mostly says no-no on trout waters. Soooooooooo.........


----------

